# Cruze Eco spare tire cover



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts

should be around $30-40
shipping is arounf 1-2 weeks

I did this last year.

*Update
Body hardware/ Rearbody & Floor/ Interior Trim/ Storage Cover
Its #11 in the Picture

$32.82


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Or you could fill the hole in your trunk with an actual spare tire. Follow the link in my sig.


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I forget, does the Eco come with a jack as part of the inflator kit?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I forget, does the Eco come with a jack as part of the inflator kit?


No it does not. 
Only 12v inflator and tire sealant 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeDude (Jan 3, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
> 
> should be around $30-40
> shipping is arounf 1-2 weeks
> ...


----------------
This part is not listed as available for a 2012 ECO, I even went to the parts department at the dealership and they concur that the 2012 does not have a parts number listed for the cover. Does anyone know if the ones listed for the other models will fit?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The part hasn't changed since the 2011 model year. Use the 2011 part.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

CruzeDude said:


> ----------------
> This part is not listed as available for a 2012 ECO, I even went to the parts department at the dealership and they concur that the 2012 does not have a parts number listed for the cover. Does anyone know if the ones listed for the other models will fit?


Yes it is. I bought one brand new from my dealership a few months ago for 44.00...that was my cost through my work. Idk who you talked to or where you got that idea but that storage cover is to available for the cruze eco. No matter what year.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDude said:


> ----------------
> This part is not listed as available for a 2012 ECO, I even went to the parts department at the dealership and they concur that the 2012 does not have a parts number listed for the cover. Does anyone know if the ones listed for the other models will fit?


It's available with one of the convince packages so if the car you supplied a vin for doesn't have it then it will show it doesn't exist. Kinda like me using my vin to get the LTZ diamond weave silver dash and shifter trim pieces. 

As for other cars/no. The entire floor lifts up on other models where we have a cut out molded floor so it doesn't look any more cheaper than it already does. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeDude (Jan 3, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yes it is. I bought one brand new from my dealership a few months ago for 44.00...that was my cost through my work. Idk who you talked to or where you got that idea but that storage cover is to available for the cruze eco. No matter what year.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Do you have the parts number available that you could give me? Thanks


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

CruzeDude said:


> Do you have the parts number available that you could give me? Thanks


Yup..luckily I still had the box...The part number is 95195463. That's the GM part number btw. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDude (Jan 3, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yup..luckily I still had the box...The part number is 95195463. That's the GM part number btw.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you very much! This has been a complicated task....lol :rock:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

CruzeDude said:


> Thank you very much! This has been a complicated task....lol :rock:


Your welcome. Yeah I know What you mean. I went through the same thing. My dealerships around here didn't know what I was talking about lol. Then I finally called gm.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

